# 105 STI Left shifter not indexing



## dmulyava (Feb 21, 2007)

On today's ride I noticed that my 14 month old Shimano 105 Front shifter stopped working. When I got home, I disconnected the cable, and realized that the indexing action in the shifter is gone.

Obviously there could be many causes for this - so I will be stopping by the bike shop to have them look at it. 

To those who had this/similar issue in the past: any word if Shimano typically warantees this?


----------

